

Show HN: Grepr – an FPS where you are the bullet, created in seven days - et1337
http://et1337.itch.io/grepr
Argh - its &quot;grepr&quot;, lowercase. I guess HN has some title casing logic specifically for Show HN posts.
======
stax012
The first video I checked out was fun.

